# help is my corn snake pregnant ?



## simcorn2 (Jan 26, 2009)

hi i have a 1yr,6month old she is 120g and is 3ft in lenght and i picked her up the other day and she felt really heavy and i looked at her and she looked quite fat and swollen and her belly scales are more rounded do u think that she is pregnant ?
sorry i cant display any pictures .


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Breeding season doesn't actually start for another 2 months yet and 1 year and 6 months is a little young for a corn snake. If she is gravid I take it she's housed with a male then? If so have they been acting oddly, such as one chasing the other? Has she been attempting to leave her enclosure? You could try physically feeling for eggs in her by letting her slither over your fingers and feeling for a row of bumps. 

It's likely that she might simply be fat, if she is starting to develop 'hips' and a rounded belly then she might just need feeding less and a little more exercise.

Hope youve found that helpful, best of luck with her!


----------



## simcorn2 (Jan 26, 2009)

yes they did seem a little odd together the male was always twitching his head and they were constantley together thank you i will try and feel for eggs and if not then i will feed her less :thumbup:


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

simcorn2 said:


> yes they did seem a little odd together the male was always twitching his head and they were constantley together thank you i will try and feel for eggs and if not then i will feed her less :thumbup:


The twitching does make it sound like a bit of hanky panky went on! I'd advise seperating them for several months for a couple of reason...so the male doesn't pester her too much, so she can lay her eggs in peace (if she is gravid) and becuase they breed twice in a year, and twice might be too much for such a young snake.

Watch out for when she starts trying to leave her enclosure, this'll mean she's ready to lay her eggs and is trying to seek out an appropriate nesting spot (you'll have to provide her one yourself).

Good luck and keep us updated if anything happens!


----------



## simcorn2 (Jan 26, 2009)

ok thanks i will do


----------



## edie123 (Mar 11, 2011)

how do i know if my snow corn snake is pregnant she has gotten bigeer in size and heavier two she stopped eating and was in a cage with a male all breeding season she old enough for it and big enough but i need to know if theres ant for sre signs


----------

